# rental in pissouri



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there
MY husband and myself are thinking of retiring to cyprus in approx 3 and a half years. We have been looking into it quite extensively, and have had 3 trips to the Paphos area which love very much. On our last trip we drove all over the area and discovered Pissouri. We were quite taken with what we saw. We just wondered if anyone else has chosen that area and what it might be like on a daily basis. also are long term rentals readily available as they are in the Paphos area. thanks
Clive and Dawn


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Pissouri is great! We have an apartment in the village and love it. There is an Agent who maybe able to help you as they deal with rentals. Check out foytina.com (Veronica, I have no link with them what so ever just helping  ) and see what they have. When you next visit their office is near the square. Other than them I don't know of any but if you visit the village again some owners have put 'for rent' signs up with their numbers marked. There won't be the same amount of properties available to rent as in Paphos though.

If you have any questions about Pissouri let me know.


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for help, had a look on foytina.com they had some great properties for sale and rent. Hoping to head for Pissouri for our next holiday. thanks again Clive and Dawn


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

de.zero51 said:


> thanks for help, had a look on foytina.com they had some great properties for sale and rent. Hoping to head for Pissouri for our next holiday. thanks again Clive and Dawn


No problem. The guys name is Kyriakos.


----------

